# Orchestral mixing tutorials



## kimarnesen (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been considering the Jake Jackson tutorial on orchestral mixing at Thinkspace. Are there any others you would recommend?

I guess you can find thousands of YouTube videos but I prefer a longer in-depth tutorial from one producer so that every or most parts of the process is covered, not just a bunch of quick tips.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 18, 2018)

start here: 

JJ Thinkspace course is good also. Or you could just hire Jake and blow your library advance like I did


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 18, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> start here:
> 
> JJ Thinkspace course is good also. Or you could just hire Jake and blow your library advance like I did




Thanks, I've been thinking of hiring someone. So Jake mixed your tracks, or did he also teach you to do it yourself?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 18, 2018)

He mixed some of my tracks. I usually mix my own stuff, but sometimes it's nice to give your ears a break and hand the music to someone else. Check out scoremix on Facebook too. Lots of good stuff on there.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry, if I advertise for me... 
In contrast to the 1000 YOUTUBE videos, which always explain everything with drums, guitars and vocals, my tutorial explains everything with orchestral tracks.

The Tutorial structure is like this:
A) First you get some theory on the subject (eg which effects does the single track need in an orchestra mix?)
B) A few practical examples are shown.
C) Then a task is asked. Example: Set up the individual tracks for a string quartet.
D) In the solution you can see in detail how I set up the instruments.
The individual steps are explained and justified.

This explains all aspects of a mix. As a basic part of the course contains information about the basic handling of all important effects. You learn how to use them in orchestra mixes - not with drums ... (Example: How do I create different room depths with Reverbs?)
Audio tracks are provided for all the tasks.

Unfortunately, the tutorial will be released in July of this year.

There is more to read >>>here 

Beat


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 21, 2018)

There are some great ones out there. A few channels I'd recommend:

Evenant: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNFGyoF4E2_C1Q20kjg5BRw
Alex Moukala: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_CyR8Aqfl45kzFIDeMr-CQ
Rick Beato: https://www.youtube.com/user/pegzch

I'm working on releasing some on my channel in the near future. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzM2CcAZ3kqT-y01ybxF0nw


----------



## Nicola74 (Apr 22, 2018)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> Sorry, if I advertise for me...
> In contrast to the 1000 YOUTUBE videos, which always explain everything with drums, guitars and vocals, my tutorial explains everything with orchestral tracks.
> 
> The Tutorial structure is like this:
> ...


This is very interesting for me


----------



## Ethos (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake has mixed a bunch of stuff for me. It always sounds 10 times better and takes a quarter of time! That being said, I paid for his Think Space class and it's very good. I highly recommend it.


----------



## fretti (Apr 23, 2018)

If you have/want to invest the money:
https://www.mixwiththemasters.com

To expensive for me/I don't need that right now, so would also be interested if others here have experience with that site and can recommend that or don't think it's necessary etc.?


----------

